# Advice - print your own tags



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

Print your own tags its easy and looks professional!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've seen a few "home made" printed tags, and they don't always look professional.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

I recently bought a length of light gold polyester satin and printed with dye sublimation and it looked superb. 
Should be 100% washable.

Jim


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Can you show us a picture?


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

ftnclothing said:


> Print your own tags its easy and looks professional!


How about sharing how you do it and post some pictures.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

We've been turning our t-shirts inside out and printing a tag right onto the shirt (tagless)!
BTW, we use a DTG process, but I think it would still work well with Screen Printing?


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

That looks great, screen printing could definitely be used as well to do that.


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

I love it! Looks professional and no more neck scratching.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Where's the rest of the required info?


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Is it really REQUIRED? Who doesn't know how to wash a t-shirt? Also, I don't think I own a t-shirt with the tags still left in it! I would think that if I were purchasing or making my own tags, people are going to cut them out anyway! Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, it's REALLY required. It matters not what the customer does with the tags, but the law says that they must be sold with the REQUIRED info.

I would really encourage you to take a look here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html

But, just a quick note from Solmu's post from a thread regarding labeling laws:



Solmu said:


> You may be thinking that these rules are unnecessary for such a simple garment, or that it's all too much trouble. Here's a word on penalties from the FTC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You can decide yourself if it's worth the risk not to do it properly. Just trying to help.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW...Thanks Greg, this is good info to know. I think it would be easy for me to just take the info from the tag that was originally attached and add it underneath the logo?
Good thing the only time I've ever done this was for a sample that I printed...
Thanks!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No problem.

Yeah, that's the easiest way to do it. Just make sure that what was already there covers everything that's supposed to be there. Then you're good to go!


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I DEFINITELY believe in being "better safe than sorry"!
That is the reason we use all of our own photographs to design our artwork from, as well as being completely original with design elements, for the very same reason. I don't even want to deal with copyright infringement in any way, it's best not to rationalize these things away. 
Thanks again for the heads up.
Ann


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Glad I could help!


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

It looks absolutely amazing though Ann. Make it smaller and save yourself some ink. Profits


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Adam,
That's not really our official logo, I just threw it on there because the sample print had some ducks on it. I thought that it went well with it. In the future, though, I will definitely make the official logo smaller, with my website underneath. Or do you think that's too much?


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

As long as you don't put http in front of the web address it'll be fine  I hate it when people print a URL in it's full entirety like that. Maybe just work .com into your logo - that's how I do it on most of my sites now.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I never put the "http://" in it...I hardly ever use the www either...if my website was EXACTLY like my business name, I WOULD work the .com into it somehow, but it's slightly different.


----------



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

heres the tags we did


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

ftnclothing said:


> heres the tags we did


VERY COOL. Is that DTG printed?


----------



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

nope. screenprinted


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Tagless neck labels are usually screen printed. DTG wouldn't be as cost effective in volumes.


----------

